# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  thước giả

## khinentienphat

Nhớ hồi sinh viên, em học môn thực tập nguội, đi  mua thước kẹp hiệu này, loại số điện tử luôn mà giá rẻ ơi là rẻ, có hơn trăm mấy chục nghìn, cả lớp mỗi đứa 1 cây, đem ra đo cùng 1 mẫu mà số nó nhảy lung tung cả lên ,kaka

----------

